# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Old english text

## Pasha

I was reading an olg english text and i was shocked at how many words were like scandinavian, examples, mighty=Migtig, and angel = engel and hmm whatelse 
was = waes, 
ok i will type it if i can 
Da w

----------


## brett

Hi *Pasha*, are you new to Scandinavian languages? Because English is not a latin-based language, even though it has been influenced by latin. I know you were talking about Old English, but I wouldn't get too surprised to find extensive similarities if I were you.  ::  English is Germanic. Born from the same source as German, Icelandic, Faroese, Swedish, Norwegian and Danish. I'm not sure about the Gaelic languages. I think they're different. So, if you were to learn Swedish, you'd realize that the similarities are vast.Some example words (that you may already know); Scandinavian/English - man/man, kvina/woman (English's word 'queen' would have derived from 'kvina') broder/brother, sostre/sister, penna/pen, black/ink (English's word 'black' may have derived from Swedish's word for ink-'black'), Var ar du?/where are you?, tvo/two, tre/three.
For modern English the list is endless. But I don't know Old English except that it is Germanic, the same as Nordic languages (excluding Finnish). Some grammar and the word order is the same (except for some differences of course). These languages grew up together at different times in history, long ago. Maybe you already knew all this about modern English?  ::   I know you were speaking of Old English.

----------


## Luisa

This is very interesting, I think! 
P.S 
I've read something in Norwegian, and this is almost the Dutch language. Not all of course, but many words are the same. Just when you HEAR people speak Norwegian, you would think it's a very very different language. 
Well my point is, sometimes you see the words are similar (Germanic languages). wery funny    ::

----------

